# AAA pumps and CV Lacquer



## irishjim21 (Feb 2, 2017)

I bought a 395 finishpro AAA sprayer years ago before I was into shooting CV lacquer. We do alot of CV work now, and its 99% shop with a Merkur AAA pump, and onsite stuff I HAD to do was with an HVLP setup. 

I have never used my 395 AAA for CV and just had a couple quick questions if anyone has. 

It would be the same as my Merkur ya? Fluid pressure, air pressure, no different. The hose that is on my 395 AAA is like a 50 foot 3/8. Which is fine the the enamels I shoot through it. My Merkur has a 25 foot 1/8 inch hose. No reason I cant use that hose on the 395 right? The hose on there now is overkill and don't want to waste the paint.

Anything I am missing? I am pretty sure thats what this sprayer was made for.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

irishjim21 said:


> I bought a 395 finishpro AAA sprayer years ago before I was into shooting CV lacquer. We do alot of CV work now, and its 99% shop with a Merkur AAA pump, and onsite stuff I HAD to do was with an HVLP setup.
> 
> I have never used my 395 AAA for CV and just had a couple quick questions if anyone has.
> 
> ...


Why not just order a 25ft. hose designed for your graco?


----------

